# prices of Duty free UK MAC E/S please?



## trew (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi , im going to japan and would like to know heathrow duty free eyeshadow prices, or eyeshadow prices in japan TIA


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 30, 2006)

The only duty on cosmetics in UK shops is VAT which is 17.5%

This means that on a £10 eye shadow at regular shop prices, the duty free price should be £8.51.  I'm passing through Gatwick in a couple of weeks and will check - unless of course you fly before me!

The M·A·C Japan website lists eye shadow prices as ¥2,415 with tax and that works out at £9.90 at current exchange rates.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 31, 2006)

while we're on the subject does anyone know if there is Mac at Heathrow?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 31, 2006)

Heya, There is a MAC counter at Heathrow at Terminal 4, i should think that there may be MAC at other terminals though.

I know that Gatwick has MAC as well


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 31, 2006)

Terminal 3 definitely has a reasonably sized M·A·C "store".  I'm not sure if it has the full range of a regular M·A·C standalone store though.  Other terminals may sell M·A·C within the main "World Duty Free" area.

You can contact World Duty free at Heathrow on the following numbers to ask about whether they stock M·A·C;Terminal 1 - 020 8745 0282
Terminal 2 - 020 8745 4148
Terminal 4 - 020 8745 5161​Similar contact details for Gatwick;North Terminal - 01293 507301 
South Terminal - 01293 502798​You can also email World Duty Free to check on stock at [email protected]


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 31, 2006)

thank you!!!! im flying from Terminal 3 in December and im mega glad to hear that!

Im gutted that JFK airport doesnt do MAC


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 31, 2006)

If you're flying to the States and are able to shop while you're there then avoid buying at UK duty free as the regular street prices in the USA are even cheaper (I buy a lot of my M·A·C in the States).

To give you an example, eye shadow in the USA costs $13.50.  At today's exchange rates that works out at £7.10 - still a lot cheaper than the UK's duty free £8.51.  In some states and cities in the USA there is a sales tax like VAT to add but it's usually less than 8% so even at 8% the USA price of eye shadow would be £7.67.


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 31, 2006)

Ooh, good point. I'm going to be in the States in May for my birthday, so I think I'll try to save up and buy some fun things..


----------



## lovemetodeath (Nov 11, 2006)

I think we are flying from terminal 1 at xmas, and i notice that MAC is after security so we can't go for a nosy before we fly. Oh well even if Terminal 1 has MAC we are flying to Cyprus so we don't get it duty free anyway because i think they are part of Europe now. Wil save my money for the states in Septmber then it's orlando pro store and CCo for me


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemetodeath* 

 
_Oh well even if Terminal 1 has MAC we are flying to Cyprus so we don't get it duty free anyway because i think they are part of Europe now._

 
You'll still pay the duty free price if you're flying within Europe even though it's technically not duty free.  Go to http://www.worlddutyfree.com and follow the link to About Us and then FAQs and it will explain about airport pricing and why it's the same as Duty Free pricing even if your flying entirely within Europe.


----------



## xdaniellex (Jan 8, 2007)

I flew from Stansted in October and got a lipglass and a blusher & it came to around £15 i think!


----------

